# Concrete Kennel Cleaning



## srporman (Jun 15, 2007)

Looking for best cleaning solution. Use pressure washer, with option to add directly to the unit. Currently using a soap and then disinfecting with bleach after picking up feces. Any options to lower the smell of the run off?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

this is what we use in the kennel, but I don't know if you can use it with a pressure washer. Totally safe, no rinsing, and leaves everything smelling like a swimming pool.
www.wysiwash.com


----------



## David Eaton (Feb 24, 2005)

odoban from Sams, or Homedepot


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

To put on the ground around the pens for odor. You can get a bag of lime from the farm store. It will make the ground sweet.


----------



## Brent Ray (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.k-9products.com/kennelclean.html
This is the place we have always ordered our cleaners from. They have several great products and totally safe for the dogs and environment.


----------

